# Solved: Malwarebytes will not launch



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

This evening I went to run my routine MBAM scan and as often happens when I launched the program a window came up indication updates were available. I clicked OK and the download proceeded normally. After download was done, another window pops up indicating a new version had been downloaded and do I want to install it. This also is not unusual, so I again clicked OK and the install proceeded and completed in a normal manner. I had ticked the update definitions and launch program boxes at the end of the install. The update of definitions went normal. However, MBAM did not launch. I tried launching from the shortcut. No response. I rebooted still no joy. I opened Windows Explorer and went to the MBAM folder and tried launching from there. Still nothing. 

Anyone else had anything like this? Any suggestions?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Click Start > Run > type *services.msc*

Press Enter.

Is the *MBAMService *Started and *Automatic*?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Phantom010 said:


> Click Start > Run > type *services.msc*
> 
> Press Enter.
> 
> Is the *MBAMService *Started and *Automatic*?


FYI. this would only apply to the paid version.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I just updated mine without any problems. It could have been a problem with the download. I would try uninstalling MalwareBytes and reinstalling it.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, you're right. I use the Pro version.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Phantom010 said:


> Yes, you're right. I use the Pro version.


I assumed so. But I'm not sure if raybro is so didn't want him to spend time looking for something that my not exist.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

It sound as though this is simply an installation that failed, rather than anything more sinister. I'd suggest uninstalling MBAM, rebooting, then downloading a fresh copy, and installing it again after running a disk check to verify the integrity of the drive.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the responses. Been tied up on a job for the last day or so, so just got back on the forum tonight. Seems the consensus is to uninstall and reinstall. Pretty much what I thought to begin with, just hoping for another option. 

Does anyone know whether uninstalling will delete the files MBAM stores which have been deleted. I don't know of anything I've deleted that I would want back, but one never knows. Also the settings for exceptions... Do those go away with an uninstall. (I may be confusing MBAM with SuperAntiSpyware)

I'm considering doing just an install from a downloaded executable without uninstalling. That should keep the above files intact. Opinons???? 

BTW... Just for information purposes... I opened Process Explorer, then launched MBAM. It appears at the bottom of the list for about 5 seconds, then goes away. 

Note: I am using the free version of MBAM


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I can't get the 1.6 version to run on my W7 either 
it just crashes no matter what I do

Edit::
I had to use the MBAM clean utilty to get it to install & run from http://forums.malwarebytes.org/index.php?showtopic=103600


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

dvk01 said:


> I can't get the 1.6 version to run on my W7 either
> it just crashes no matter what I do
> 
> Edit::
> I had to use the MBAM clean utilty to get it to install & run from http://forums.malwarebytes.org/index.php?showtopic=103600


That's interesting! I run it on all my own Win7 systems as well as routinely installing it on customer computers, and I've only had a single glitch with an installation that I was able to resolve by uninstalling and reinstalling the software Any ideas about why the installation went bad on your system?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

MBAM 1.60.0.1800 installed and run without a glitch on my Windows 7 and XP computers.

If you have the Pro version and need MBAM to start with Windows, you need to set exclusions into your antivirus, as well as a couple of tweaks in the registry.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

For those interested , I went with the recommendation of dvk01 and used the mbam clean tool, then installed the latest version of MBAM. All is well, scanning now.

Thanks to all who posted to this thread. 'preciate the support. :up: 

I'll mark this thread "Solved"


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Snagglegaster said:


> That's interesting! I run it on all my own Win7 systems as well as routinely installing it on customer computers, and I've only had a single glitch with an installation that I was able to resolve by uninstalling and reinstalling the software Any ideas about why the installation went bad on your system?


No idea what went wromg
it is the first time that I have ever had a problem with MBAM updating or installing

I know the 1.6 version has some new "bits" in it so I can only assume that becasue I routinely run as a limited(standard) user there must have been permission issues on a user account reg key or file that the update didn't reset & running the MBAM clean reset them properly


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

dvk01 said:


> No idea what went wromg
> it is the first time that I have ever had a problem with MBAM updating or installing
> 
> I know the 1.6 version has some new "bits" in it so I can only assume that becasue I routinely run as a limited(standard) user there must have been permission issues on a user account reg key or file that the update didn't reset & running the MBAM clean reset them properly


Thanks. I find that Vista routinely has some minor problems with MBAM, and those all seem to be related to Vista's implementation of UAC, so I'd agree that permissions might have caused a glitch in Win 7. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Snagglegaster said:


> Thanks. I find that Vista routinely has some minor problems with MBAM, and those all seem to be related to Vista's implementation of UAC, so I'd agree that permissions might have caused a glitch in Win7 running as a standard user. I appreciate the feedback.


 Ever since XP Microsoft has been touting the benefits of limited user accounts, but I just don't think they are quite ready for prime time. There's always an annoying little glitch somewhere.


----------

